# Ford Mustang Shelby GT 500 | 20" Niche Wheels Milan M134 | Nitto Motivo Tires | Audio



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

*Ford Mustang Shelby GT 500 | 20" Niche Wheels Milan M134 | Nitto Motivo Tires | Audio*


The infamous Ford Mustang Shelby GT 500 is a classic american muscle car and customer wanted an aggressive look so we ran a set of 20" Niche Wheels Milan M134 matte black with double tint face finish. Wheel and tire set up is 255-35-20 & 295-30-20 Nitto Motivo Tires
for any detailed information feel free to give us a call
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/D9e8ZT


__
https://flic.kr/p/D9e8ZT
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/CzJbNc


__
https://flic.kr/p/CzJbNc
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/CbQzFr


__
https://flic.kr/p/CbQzFr
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/CG7a5y


__
https://flic.kr/p/CG7a5y
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/CbHxfQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/CbHxfQ
 by Audio City, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/CbHxRE


__
https://flic.kr/p/CbHxRE
 by Audio City, on Flickr


----------

